# Any condo/apartment dwellers here?



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of eventually upgrading my smaller aquarium to something bigger over the next couple of months. The thing is, I'm going to buy a condo within the next year (waiting for the market to slow down a bit lol) and this may be a stupid question, but can a big (like 120 gallon) tank be safely supported even in a highrise? I'm assuming that it's all steel and concrete and it should be ok, but I thought I'd try to get some opinions before finding myself in a $47398247982374 lawsuit in a year's time!!


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

*condos*

I certainly hope so - we're moving our 110 gallon into our new
condo in the spring - just check the condo docs before you buy
- I would also suggest upgrading your condo insurance policy 
- personally we picked a lower floor in the building for personal reasons
but also if there's a water problem it won't affect many units below us


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Just put the aquarium with its back to a steel vertical beem if possible to limit diagonal shearing force between the horizontal and vertical beams. there should be one every 8-10 feet or so.. Some are more obvious than others... And do find out which direction the I-beams that carry the floor run and place it perpendicular to those, so that four beams are supporting it instead of a larger part of just one beam. Steel is strong but its nice to be safe.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I live in a condo with a 50g tank and there are 0 issues. I would check the condo guidelines just incase there are restricitons on aquariums.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

That's pretty much what I thought...thanks 

Suzanne, good luck with your tank and move and lets hope that there are no water problems!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Definitely upgrade your insurance. I know someone that had a seam failure from a 75gal SW bowfront. Though 1/2 the water was lost, the damage was over 4 units. IIRC, one of the units had quite the home entertainment system.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

omg!! that would be awful!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> omg!! that would be awful!!


If someone caused a leak that damaged my stereo... I'd cause a leak in them...


----------

